# Mcleod RST question.



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

So I searched the forum already and couldn't find any answers. I purchased a Mcleod RST and was told that it needed a new flywheel to work. However I read that the flywheel on the ls2 GTO will work. Anyone have any experience with this setup?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you spent that amount of money on a nice twin disc why not spend the extra hundred bucks and get a new flywheel?

I wouldn't want to re-use the stock flywheel with a clutch like that even if is "possible". And even if you did, you would want to have it machined to a flat surface... that is, if it still has enough run out. 

So the money you would spend to have the stock flywheel machined... Take that, add a couple bucks and get yourself a new flywheel.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the advice. any recommendations on flywheels?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would go with a stock weight flywheel. This will keep the driving characteristics the same and also help launching the car. Stay away from the lightweight flywheel unless you are doing road coarse or autocross work.

Most of the afterlarket ones are Billet Steel which is what you'd want. If it says SFI certified you're good to go. Stock weight is 28lbs


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a 12.5 lbs Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel on my 05 GTO and it drives
great. The GTO has Gobs of low end torque and doesn't miss the heavy flywheel.
The throttle response is much quicker. Sure, the rotating mass of the heavy flywheel
helps launching the car, but it takes torque away from the engine any and every time
you rev it up. I have sticky 275 Nittos on the rear and can turn off the traction control
and smoke the tires any time I want in low and second. Shifts are actually smoother
with the lighter flywheel.

Larry


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I have a 12.5 lbs Fidanza Aluminum Flywheel on my 05 GTO and it drives
> great. The GTO has Gobs of low end torque and doesn't miss the heavy flywheel.
> The throttle response is much quicker. Sure, the rotating mass of the heavy flywheel
> helps launching the car, but it takes torque away from the engine any and every time
> ...


Oh wow that's awesome! I've always heard the opposite especially with drag racing you want the inertia.


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

Larry thanks for the specifics. I was wondering if it would be that much different. I don't do much drag racing anyway. The Fidanza's work with the RST? None of the merchants I've seen say whether the flywheels are recessed or not.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

According to the Mcleod site, the RST works with most stock flywheels, so it should work with the LS1, LS2, LS6 Fidanza. It has a bolt-on adapter for the recessing for the dual disks. There are some chrome moly steel lightweight
ones that are SFI rated at a little cheaper price. The Fidanzas have gotten
a little pricey. Most other dual disk clutches have their own proprietary recessed flywheels.

Larry


----------

